# On the go Pre Workout Meal



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

Let's see what you guys eat as a pre-workout.

I train after work.

My situation is that while I'm driving home I keep a protein shake and pop-tarts. Traffic affects my timing as does the nature of my job(sometimes no gym all together and I make up for it the next day). So I like to have something quick digesting and zero stomach distress as it's consumed so close to my workout window.

I never knew pop-tarts would be so useful!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2015)

Pop tarts are good. If you prefer bro diet foods you can throw some quick oats in a blender and make oat powder to mix in your shake. Not exactly delicious but it works in a pinch.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Pop tarts are good. If you prefer bro diet foods you can throw some quick oats in a blender and make oat powder to mix in your shake. Not exactly delicious but it works in a pinch.



I've done that before, but it gives me the shits. Surprisingly pop-tarts are so easy on my stomach. I've eaten up to 4 prior to workouts and have been great (144g carbs).


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 11, 2015)

Pop-Tarts are anabolic. They are a pre-workout staple for me...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pop-Tarts are anabolic. They are a pre-workout staple for me...



What's the anabolic/androgenic ratio of the various flavored vs test? The smores has to be like 500/10.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 11, 2015)

I eat a regular meal 1.5 hours prior to working out c onsisting of a complex carb and a protein with a black coffee. By the time I'm done warming up 2 hours have passed.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 11, 2015)

On my way to the gym I'll do pop tarts or cereal


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2015)

What Seek said but add cream to that coffee.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> What's the anabolic/androgenic ratio of the various flavored vs test? The smores has to be like 500/10.



S'mores are amazing. I never imagined that flavor being so damn good. After that I like the traditional strawberry and raspberry. 

I tried the Red Velvet recently...not bad...


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, how could I have forgotten good 'ol peanut butter and jelly? Just go easy on the PB.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 11, 2015)

Protein bar.  Something with caffeine too.


----------



## mickems (Nov 12, 2015)

1 cup oats, 1cup blueberries, 1 banana, 1 pop tart, 1 black coffee (the making of a beast).


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 25, 2015)

It's bench day...I'm going the mark bell route and having a bench bagel, a couple of pop tarts and a protein shake.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 25, 2015)

Pop tarts for the win.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 25, 2015)

I have 1 cup yogurt and my creatine mix 1 hour prior to working out.  Works good for me!!


----------



## Shawrty (Nov 29, 2015)

My go to quick snack is definitely a peanut butter and jam sandwich on whole wheat. Grape or strawberry for the jam choices.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 29, 2015)

Depends on the schedule. If I'm able to get in first thing in the morning, then it's oatmeal mixed with peanut butter and some eggs. Usually a glass of milk as well. If it's after class, then it's whatever I can snag if I've already eaten my snacks. At night it's some kind of meat and probably a potato.


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 29, 2015)

My on the go pre workout is a MetRX Big Colossal super cookie crunch (I was specific about that because the other MetRX bar flavors have less protein carbs and calories) a banana and cold black coffee....and Advil cuz my sh!t hurts lol


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 30, 2015)

Easy on the stomach? Hands down taco bell


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 30, 2015)

Pop tarts are amazing, the pumps I have had from eating those gems is incredible. It all depends on how " on the go" I am and if I have anything on hand or not. I love those dry granola bars from nature valley too. Don't get POB started on pop tarts, sometimes I think he invented them. I also go how my body feels sometimes, If I feel depleted I get my hands on something no matter what, but if I'm feeling pretty filled up, I may not have anything extra before. Also depends on whether I'm on gear or not. Everything changes when on for me


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 30, 2015)

Had "bench bagel" before bench day. Not bad, really bloats you up! lol but it dies down a few hours after my workout. After that I stuck to "cleaner" non-bloaty carbs like rice.


----------



## gomad75 (Jan 5, 2016)

So I've cut out bagels and bread from my diet (but not pop-tarts), and I've completely debloated! I'm just getting my carbs from other sources: mainly rice, cream of rice, sweet potatoes and sometimes corn based chips/hummus. 

I miss the convenience of carrying around peanut butter/jelly sandwiches, but I do feel much better seeing my body sans water retention. Even my face has slimmed down. Calories and macros are the same, just different carb sources.


----------



## gomad75 (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's a new one, brown rice wraps from trader joes + chicken + a dab of siracha mayo.


----------

